
Flash Bainite Maximum Strength Steel - peter_d_sherman
http://www.flashbainite.com/about/what-is-flash-bainite.html
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Using industrial Induction-Heat and Water-Quench equipment configured and
tuned for Flash® processing parameters, the steel is rapidly heated (2-3
seconds) to temperatures of about 1070C to 1200C. Within a few seconds, the
heated steel is quenched with a water spray or bath.

By limiting heating time, the natural heterogeneity of the steel is preserved
to create a highly complex, multi-phase, multi-chemistry steel that combines
the ductility of bainite and the strength of martensite."

This process (creating strength in the steel) might be the opposite of
annealing; that is, the opposite of allowing a magnetic substance long amounts
of time for a slow, very gradual, incremental cool-down (which also apparently
increases ductility -- but reduces hardness...)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2644863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2644863)

(But, the URL in that old HN article is dead; a copy of it is here:

"Detroit DIYer cooks up stronger, lighter steel, shames scientists":

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160103085323/http://www.engadg...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160103085323/http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/11/detroit-
diyer-cooks-up-stronger-lighter-steel-shames-scientist/)

)

